# Cohiba 35th Aniversario Box - Real or Not?



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I'm in need of a little help!!!

Has anyone ever seen this box before?  

I couldn't find this curious little critter in MRN. I wish I had a picture of the bottom, sides and inside. I don't know exactly which vitolas (or quantity) are inside. I know this information would help greatly, but am still hoping that someone has seen this box before and could provide a little information???

It was supposedly distributed at the 2001 Festival Dinners, but have not been able to verify this with anyone yet. 

Thanks and any info/assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im not expert by any stretch of the imagination but I just have a feeling looking at it that it looks fugazzi.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had thought they came only in those limited edition humidors.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Not authentic. I think someone over at CW got one of these a while back. I hope you didn't lose a lot $.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

It is fugazi as fugazi gets. They combined the symbols for the 30th anniversario with the 35th. In a real 35th anniversario, the word anniversario runs from about 8 o'clock to 5 o'clock, all under the word cohiba, not along the side like on a 30th anniversario. Also, as Joe said, only came in special edition humis or at the habano festival dinner, where I can find no reference to any box at all. Also with a true 35th anniversario, the number 3 is slightly higher than the number 5 and only the 5 is bisected by the word cohiba


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Completely fake bro



> Humidor 35 Anniversary
> 
> To commemorate the 35th anniversary of the Cohiba, which is probably the most emblematic brand of cigar in the world, Habanos S.A. launches a special production of 500 numbered humidors.
> 
> ...


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

PaulMac said:


> It is fugazi as fugazi gets. They combined the symbols for the 30th anniversario with the 35th. In a real 35th anniversario, the word anniversario runs from about 8 o'clock to 5 o'clock, all under the word cohiba, not along the side like on a 30th anniversario. Also, as Joe said, only came in special edition humis or at the habano festival dinner, where I can find no reference to any box at all. Also with a true 35th anniversario, the number 3 is slightly higher than the number 5 and only the 5 is bisected by the word cohiba


PaulMac is 100% correct. The logo is not even real on this fake box.

Last week while we were on our cruise, we stopped in Ocho Rios, Jamaica on Tuesday. We saw at least a dozen fake boxes of the Cohiba 40th anni boxes. Funny part was, while we were getting back on the ship, a man took one out of a shopping bag when we were going through security screening upon entering the ship. The man behind him in line asked him what store he bought the box at and how much it cost. The guy said 'they were on sale for $250 and I almost bought two!'


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

It's already been cleared up but...


...the wood used for that looks so cheap- never buy anything that looks like cheap laquered wood on my nightstand.  

Sorry about that bro.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

Also just to mention the Habanos chevron is new.... The chevron in 2001 did not have the line of type that reads, "Denominacion de origen protegida" undearneath the word Habanos....


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I really appreciate everyone's comments. I had a bad feeling about this box in the first place - especially since it's not listed in MRN's Encyclopaedia, or anywhere else I could find. 

In addition, since making this posting, I checked with someone who was present at the 2001 Festival Dinners, and he had never seen it. Also, I heard back from another very reputable vintage cigar dealer that I do business with and he had never seen it before either!

By the way, I have a Cohiba 35th Anniversary Humi - and it's a real as it gets! 

I was being offered this fugazzi box of mysterious cigars from a source that was unknown to me - and I did NOT buy it. The picture was provided by the source. And, with all of your comments, I will certainly pass on it. 

Thanks again to everyone who posted - most appreciated!!!

:z :z :z


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you didn't buy that piece of crap.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> It is fugazi as fugazi gets.


:tpd: 100% Fake!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

allanb3369 said:


> I really appreciate everyone's comments. I had a bad feeling about this box in the first place - especially since it's not listed in MRN's Encyclopaedia, or anywhere else I could find.
> 
> In addition, since making this posting, I checked with someone who was present at the 2001 Festival Dinners, and he had never seen it. Also, I heard back from another very reputable vintage cigar dealer that I do business with and he had never seen it before either!
> 
> ...


Right on,

it's good to hear a fellow BOTL did not get snookered by some fugazi salesman.

Tell him to enjoy his cigars in hell!:c

ATL


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Right on,
> 
> it's good to hear a fellow BOTL did not get snookered by some fugazi salesman.
> 
> ...


Yeah! And tell him to give one to Joey Lawrence while he's down there!!

Oh, wait....Joey Lawrence is still alive. My mistake....WHOA!!! :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Yeah! And tell him to give one to Joey Lawrence while he's down there!!
> 
> Oh, wait....Joey Lawrence is still alive. My mistake....WHOA!!! :r


its us that are in hell because he is still alive...:hn


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Its good to see that a fellow BOTL didn't get taken advantage of. That what I love about this site. We are looking out for each other and flimflam men are quickly exiled


----------



## jbowden718 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have one question regarding the fake box in question. I saw a post about the metal clasps and it was said that they could be a good indicator as to the validity of the box. Could you tell me if there is any writing on the back of the metal clasp? And if so, what does it say? Thanks. JB


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

jbowden718 said:


> I have one question regarding the fake box in question. I saw a post about the metal clasps and it was said that they could be a good indicator as to the validity of the box. Could you tell me if there is any writing on the back of the metal clasp? And if so, what does it say? Thanks. JB


Unfortunately, I don't have the box - so I couldn't tell you. But your comment about the writing on the back of the metal clasps has piqued my curiousity. Do you have a reference on what to look for WRT writing on the back of these clasps?

Thanks again for everyone's comments!!!


----------



## jbowden718 (Mar 31, 2006)

There is is post on Cigarpass.com that will elaborate on what is on the back of the clasps. There is a german company that has been supplying the clasps to Cuba because of the apparent lack of natural resources. The company Schmale, is supposed to be the exclusive provider of the clasps to Habanos SA. On the back of the clasps it is suppose to read "Schmale" and "Germany" in very small lettering. It's really quite fascinating. The discussion stemmed from someone sending an email to the german company and then all hell broke lose between the posters on Cigarpass.com. The general consensus was that with little exception with years,(1997-2001) almost all of your modern day boxes that have clasps should have clasps that came from Schmale in Germany. The topic is still up there but I gave you the concise version. It's quite a few pages long. If you have the time go ahead and read it.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

jbowden718 said:


> There is is post on Cigarpass.com that will elaborate on what is on the back of the clasps. There is a german company that has been supplying the clasps to Cuba because of the apparent lack of natural resources. The company Schmale, is supposed to be the exclusive provider of the clasps to Habanos SA. On the back of the clasps it is suppose to read "Schmale" and "Germany" in very small lettering. It's really quite fascinating. The discussion stemmed from someone sending an email to the german company and then all hell broke lose between the posters on Cigarpass.com. The general consensus was that with little exception with years,(1997-2001) almost all of your modern day boxes that have clasps should have clasps that came from Schmale in Germany. The topic is still up there but I gave you the concise version. It's quite a few pages long. If you have the time go ahead and read it.


I appreciate the info ... something new learned all the time. Hopefully the info will help others too!


----------

